# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Для тех, кому бывает одиноко...

## LenZ

Для тех, кому бывает одиноко...

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Всем здравствуйте! Читаю стихи ребят и девочек и просто отдыхаю душой. Люблю поэзию. Решила написать и свои творения. Не судите строго...

Среди пустой, угрюмой темноты
Мне в одиночестве и горести не спится,
Меня неласково встречаешь ты,
Жестокая, суровая столица.

Здесь выживает только сильный духом,
А слабым, неуверенным - не место,
На всякого случается проруха,
Но из крутого сделана я теста.

Я не согнусь и не сломаюсь, нет!
Пока остались силы, хоть немного,
И на твои нападки - мой ответ:
Всё выстою, пробью себе дорогу!

Ведь точно так же закаляли сталь,
Из слабаков так делали героев.
И мне себя ни чуточку не жаль,
Хотя бывает горестно, не скрою.

Но унывать и плакаться не нужно,
Когда-нибудь, я в это очень верю,
Гостеприимно, ласково, радушно
Любые для меня откроешь двери.

----------


## Skadi

*LenZ*,
Привет! :smile: Мне понравилось  :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

*LenZ*,
 молодчинка!:-)

----------


## luudvig

*LenZ*,привет.Классно.Давай ещё.

----------


## LenZ

Skadi , Фрагмент ме4ты, luudvig
Ребята! спасибо Вам большое! Честно говоря, всё не решалась где-либо вывешивать свои стихи. Спасибо за одобрение!!!!! Пишу ещё.

На свете появился ты -
Сыночек мой, моя кровинка!
Лишь для тебя цветут цветы,
Поёт скворец, растёт травинка.

Настанет день, когда пойму,
Что нет уж сил, душа сгорела,
Но за тебя в огонь пойду
И буду воскресать из пепла.

И подниматься из золы,
Превозмогая немощь, страхи,
Как вековечные стволы,
Я буду воскресать из праха.

И сердце волей сжав в тиски
И стиснув зубы посильнее,
Ладонями зажав виски,
Любую боль преодолею.

Я отведу родальше рок,
Чтоб каждый день был светлым, ясным,
И чтобы жизнь твоя, сынок,
Была сто крат моей прекрасней.

----------


## Skadi

> Я отведу подальше рок,
> Чтоб каждый день был светлым, ясным,
> И чтобы жизнь твоя, сынок,
> Была сто крат моей прекрасней.


Подписываюсь под каждым словом - только мамочка могла так написать - до мурашек...
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## LenZ

Иду, вокруг - зима красивая.
Я одинокая, но я сильная.
Снежинки, словно пузырьки мыльные,
Летят, кружатся над тропой длинною.

На сердце - лёд, а в голове - пусто,
И ветром зимним унесло чувства.
Как никогда сегодня мне грусно,
И тушь - потоком по щекам густо.

Упасть бы в снег и распластать руки,
Чтоб улетели в небо боль, скука...
Невыносима для меня мука
Терпеть с тобой, мой дорогой, разлуку.

*Добавлено через 55 секунд*
*Skadi*,
Спасибо! Да, сама плакала, когда писала. Моему сынишке было 2 года тогда. сейчас уже 4! Большой. Спасибо ещё раз!!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Моему сынишке было 2 года тогда. сейчас уже 4! Большой.


Ну-у-у-у....уже мужчина! скоро сам будет мамочку защищать :smile: :Ok:

----------


## LenZ

Напишу ещё. Жду отзывов. 

В краю любви бывала я,
Таком прекрасном, тёплом, нежном.
Там слышны трели соловья,
И жизнь проходит безмятежно.

В краю жила, не зная бед, 
Твоей любовию согрета,
Но вечного на свете нет,
Всё пролетело, как комета.

Мой край любви! Блаженства муть!
Стою, поднять не смея взора.
Меня, не пожалев ничуть,
Оттуда выгнали с позором.

Изгнанница. Сколь ни стучи 
Увы, захлопнуты ворота.
И я, кричи иль не кричи,
Не жду другого поворота.

Моя любов не удалась.
Изорванную закрываю душу.
За нас обоих я клялась,
Но клятву эту ты нарушил.

Везде - не там, всё - не моё,
Среди людей, мне незнакомых,
Ищу я лишь лицо твоё
И не хочу я связей новых.

Но в край любви мне нет пути,
Он для меня навек потерян.
Мне всё равно, куда идти,
Не мне, увы, теперь ты верен...

----------


## Skadi

> В краю любви бывала я...


В краю любви мы все бывали.
Там так прекрасно, что словами
Не передать, сколь б ни писали!
Тот край теряем. Может, сами
Мы виноваты в той потере?
И накрепко закрыты двери -
Стучи, стучи - не достучаться,
И легче в горе потеряться,
Чем вновь нам счастье обрести?
Иль верить, что любовь простит?

----------


## LenZ

> В краю любви мы все бывали.
> Там так прекрасно, что словами
> Не передать, сколь б ни писали!
> Тот край теряем. Может, сами
> Мы виноваты в той потере?
> И накрепко закрыты двери -
> Стучи, стучи - не достучаться,
> И легче в горе потеряться,
> Чем вновь нам счастье обрести?
> Иль верить, что любовь простит?



Молодец! Очень здорово! И быстро.  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*LenZ*,
Судя по нику, Вы (или "ты"?) - Лена? :smile:

----------


## LenZ

> LenZ,
> Судя по нику, Вы (или "ты"?) - Лена?


Можно на ты. Я - Лена. А Вы? Если не секрет?

----------


## Skadi

> Можно на ты. Я - Лена. А Вы? Если не секрет?


Я - Ольга. Приятно познакомиться, Лена  :flower: 
Давно пишешь стихи?

----------


## LenZ

> Я - Ольга. Приятно познакомиться, Лена


Взаимно.  :flower:  Можно на ты, Оль?

----------


## Skadi

> Взаимно.  Можно на ты, Оль?


Конечно, Лен  :Aga:  да я уже обратилась к тебе на "ты" :smile:

----------


## LenZ

> Давно пишешь стихи?


Да, давно уже. Вобще, начала ещё в юности. Но эти более поздние.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Конечно, Лен  да я уже обратилась к тебе на "ты"


Ну и отлично!

----------


## PAN

*LenZ*,

С прибытием... :flower: 




> Давай ещё


 :Aga: ...

----------


## LenZ

> С прибытием


Спасибо!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Сообщение от luudvig
> 
> 
> 				Давай ещё


Пишу.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Я в тебе искала радость,
Не нашла. 
И досталась мне усталость.
И молва

Обо мне по свету носится:
Как могла
С головою в омут броситься?!
Вот дела!

Променять стабильность прочную
На пустяк?!
Не понять меня порочную
Им никак.

В омут страсти и отчаянья,
Камнем вниз.
Воцарилось вдруг молчание...
Отзовись!

Ты растаял, не раскаялся.
Вновь одна.
Моя жертва оказалася 
Не нужна.

Над обрывом я, над пропастью,
На краю
В одиночестве, сиротости
Вновь стою.

Вдруг причудилось видение -
Крыльев взмах.
И осталось мне последнее -
Сделать шаг...

----------


## Skadi

> Ты растаял, не раскаялся.
> Вновь одна.
> Моя жертва оказалася 
> Не нужна.


Часто так - мы жертвуем собой,
Не оценит эту жертву наш герой...

----------


## LenZ

Дома бездушные,
С большими окнами,
Кого-то ждущие,
Как будто сонные.

Многоэтажные
И строгосерые,
Такие важные,
Такие смелые.

Дверей отдушины
Числом помечены.
Днём равнодушные,
Оттают к вечеру.

Зажгутся яркими
Огнями, тёплыми.
Огнями жаркими,
Родными, добрыми.

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
Я - в шумном городе, в толпе,
И слышу: ты не пара мне.
В пустынной комнате, звеня,
Мне тишина: не пара я.

И поезда тяжёлый звук
Выстукивает: только друг.
И не прочесть, увы, нельзя
На каждой вывеске: друзья.

И парохода громкий вой
Гудит пронзительно: не мой.
Из-под ноги моей земля
Мне тихо шепчет: не твоя.

Мир против нас с тобо. Разрыв!
Нас разлучили, не спросив.

----------


## PAN

> Дома бездушные,
> С большими окнами


 :Ok: ...

----------


## LenZ

*PAN*,
Спасибо!

*Добавлено через 29 минут*
Вся наша жизнь - как будто электричка,
Со скоростью невиданой летит.
С тобой чужие. Может быть, привычка.
А может, захлестнул суровый быт.

В круговороте кухни и работы
Проходят дни, не повернуть их вспять.
Проблемы, ссоры, мелкие заботы
Нам полной грудью не дают дышать.

И скоро наш сынишка скажет: "Мама,
Была ты разве тоже молодой?"
Нет, не роман любовный жизнь, а драма
Разыграная мною и тобой.

----------


## LenZ

Мне без тебя не жить!
Сдавленный сердца крик.
Мне без тебя не быть!
Жизнь без тебя - тупик.

Мне и Земля мала.
Солнце - светильник тусклый.
Ночь, словно день светла.
В городе шумном - пусто.

Общество - стая зверей.
В поле широком - тесно.
Даже среди друзей
Не нахожу себе места.

Я без тебя умру!
Нужен мне ты один.
Правду скажу, не лгу -
Смысл моей жизни - сын.

----------


## Skadi

> Общество - стая зверей.
> В поле широком - тесно.
> Даже среди друзей
> Не нахожу себе места...


Лена...что же так-то? хотя...бывает, но....есть впереди свет  :flower:

----------


## LenZ

> Лена...что же так-то? хотя...бывает, но....есть впереди свет


Знаешь, был такой период в жизни, когда казалось, что нет просвета... И не знала, что делать... Думала, выхода нет...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Думала, выхода нет...


Даже, если съели - есть два выхода (!!!!!) Стихи очень хорошие! Мне больше всех понравились про "Не пара мне"

----------


## LenZ

Немного не по сезону... Люблю осень.

Уж скоро осень сменит стужа,
Накроет землю полотном,
И этот лист кленовый в луже
Узором станет подо льдом.

В осенних лужах краски утра,
Разбавив тушью золотой,
Лазурь небес и перламутр
Наносит день своей рукой.

Листва на солнце отсияла,
Камыш седеет на пруду,
И лес прозрачным одеялом 
Свою прикроет наготу.

По далям хочется пройти,
Где горизонт чернильно-синий...
О Боже! Где ещё найти
Такую осень, как в России!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Даже, если съели - есть два выхода (!!!!!) Стихи очень хорошие! Мне больше всех понравились про "Не пара мне"


Да, я в принципе сильная :smile:, взяла себя в руки потом. Спасибо за одобрение. Напишу ещё. Жду отзывов. На самом деле, мне это очень важно. До недавнего момента, мои стихи читали только родные. кстати, я Лена. а Вы? Алёна?

----------


## Alenajazz

> Алёна?


Алена!
 Осень любят, наверное, философичные люди. Мне осенью тяжело. Я люблю весну и лето. Когда все созревает, расцветает. Но согласна с тем, что осень в России очень красива!!!

----------


## LenZ

Ты меня, увы, не понял,
Знаков не прочёл.
И не разобрал, что вровень
Я тебе - в плечо. 

И не разглядел за летом 
Поседевших дум.
Не расслышал ты ответа
Сквозь житейский шум.

Я с тобой у Солнца греюсь,
Не боясь пылать,
Я с тобою силой мерюсь,
Я - тебе под стать.

Будет так и не иначе.
Что ещё сказать?!
Жаль, что людям равнозначным
Вместе не бывать.

*Добавлено через 44 секунды*



> Алена!


Очень приятно. Меня Алёной зовут мои домашние :smile:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Осень любят, наверное, философичные люди. Мне осенью тяжело. Я люблю весну и лето. Когда все созревает, расцветает.


В принципе, я люблю все времена года, но осенью у меня особое вдохновение...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Ты меня, увы, не понял,
> Знаков не прочёл.
> И не разобрал, что вровень
> Я тебе - в плечо.
> 
> И не разглядел за летом
> Поседевших дум.
> Не расслышал ты ответа
> Сквозь житейский шум.
> ...


Шикарно!!!! Как не прискорбно.. Один в паре -"дуб", другой - "плющ".

----------


## LenZ

> Шикарно!!!! Как не прискорбно.. Один в паре -"дуб", другой - "плющ"


Спасибо. Почему-то Бог соединяет противоположности.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Тишина
В сердце въелась.
Вновь одна,
А хотелось

Полноты 
Впечатлений,
Красоты
Ощущений.

Солнце жгло,
Но не грело.
Всё пршло,
А хотела

Простоты
Размышлений,
Чистоты
Отношений.

Позабыть,
Всё, что знала.
Раскрошить,
А желала

Я любви,
Но словами
Пролегли 
Между нами,

Как мосты,
Перед взором
Пустоты
Коридоры...

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
*Skadi*,
Оля, читала твои стихи. Здорово! Я всё читаю постепенно. времени нет, сразу прочитать. Отличные стихи! Особенно потрясло:
Нет родней земли
Там, где выросли,
В родниковый край
Всей душой вросли.

Согласна полностью со всем. Я сама родом из Тамбовской области. 

Кстати, Татьянке привет от землячки!

*Добавлено через 25 минут*
*Skadi*,
В тему о родном крае...

Металл, асфальт, стекло, бетон,
Гул голосов со всех сторон,
Скрип тормозов, гудки машин,
Стук поездов, шуршанье шин.

Москва живёт. Гудит, гремит.
Заводом, фабрикой дымит.
И ни минуты тишины,
Ни миллиметра пустоты. 

А где-то, за чертою дней,
Вдали, на Родине моей,
Кругом просторы красоты,
И тишина - до глухоты.

Эх, босиком бы по траве
Пройти везде, и чтоб нигде.
Шагами вымерить луга,
От всех сбежать бы в никуда.

В далину юности моей.
И затеряться средь полей.
Для всех исчезнуть без следа.
И там остаться навсегда...

----------


## Skadi

О! Тамбовщина - так мы соседи! потрясающе  :Ok:  
Лен, а я с Рязаньщины - так что, и по духу мы с тобой - родня  :Aga:  



> *Эх, босиком бы по траве
> Пройти везде, и чтоб нигде.
> Шагами вымерить луга,
> От всех сбежать бы в никуда.*


Совершенно знакомое ощущение и родное - босиком по траве просто обожаю - что и делаю очень часто  :flower:  
Рада новому знакомству! уверена - наступит время, ещё и в реальности увидимся :smile:

----------


## LenZ

> О! Тамбовщина - так мы соседи! потрясающе  
> Лен, а я с Рязаньщины - так что, и по духу мы с тобой - родня


Оля! Рязань! Я её проезжаю каждый раз, как к родителям езжу. Раз в месяц точно! Соседи! Здорово!

----------


## Skadi

Я недалеко от Рязани живу - час езды  :Aga:  :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## LenZ

> уверена - наступит время, ещё и в реальности увидимся


Почту за честь познакомиться лично! А про дух, точно! Близки по духу!!!! Босиком по траве сама люблю! Только теперь редко получается.

*Добавлено через 24 секунды*



> Я недалеко от Рязани живу - час езды


Надеюсь, как-нибудь встретимся!!!

----------


## Skadi

А я и в дождик босиком по траве! до полей доехать - 10 минут :smile: и "купаться" под дождём люблю в поле - необыкновенное ощущение!..но чаще просто босиком...у меня есть моя любимая берёзовая роща! там легко думается, отдыхаю душой, просто мечтаю...

----------


## LenZ

Вот ещё про Тамбовский край. Давно писала. корявенько... Не суди строго...

Среди полей зелёных и лугов
Тамбовский край лежит просторный.
Овеян сотней ласковых ветров,
До боли нежный и такой знакомый.

Люблю тебя, Тамбовский край сильней
Я с каждым годом, с каждым летом,
Когда бушуешь зеленью ветвей,
Или весной, когда бушуешь цветом.

Люблю зимой, когда трещит мороз,
И снег ложится белым одеялом,
И осенью. Пусть не жалеет слёз
Бродяга-дождик, землю омывая.

Перед тобой я душу положу
И в необъятное раскину руки...
Тамбовский край, тебе принадлежу.
С тобою я не выдержу разлуки.

Писала очень давно, ещё до отъезда оттуда. Как оказалось, выдержала...

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> А я и в дождик босиком по траве! до полей доехать - 10 минут  и "купаться" под дождём люблю в поле - необыкновенное ощущение!..но чаще просто босиком...у меня есть моя любимая берёзовая роща! там легко думается, отдыхаю душой, просто мечтаю...


Какие знакомые чувства! Я луга люблю! Мои родители в пригороде живут. Рядом луга такие - зелёные, просторные!!!! Воздух - чудо! Река Цна - 2 минуты ходьбы. Закаты - просто не описать. В Москве - всё по-другому... :frown:

----------


## Skadi

> Река Цна - 2 минуты ходьбы. Закаты - просто не описать. В Москве - всё по-другому...


Цна!!! я на ней выросла :smile: в Щацком районе она протекает...раньше судоходной была, теперь обмельчала....её вброд можно перейти...ездили недавно туда - горечь в душе осталась...узнавала и не узнавала мест детства...сосновый бор почти вплотную подошёл к домам!..
Да, Лен, ты права - в Москве всё не так...ни за что не согласилась бы жить там, ни за какие деньги. Съездить туда в театр или ещё что посмотреть - с удовольствием, но жить - нет.



> Перед тобой я душу положу
> И в необъятное раскину руки...


Да, именно так! хорошие какие строки  :flower:

----------


## LenZ

Не суди строго

----------


## Skadi

Лена, всё хорошо у тебя получается  :flower:

----------


## LenZ

> хорошие какие строки


За эти слова Спасибо. Знаешь, раньше, как видишь, сама думала, что не смогу, но пришлось уехать. Я родом из Моршанска. Наш город просто умирает. Жаль так, что нет сил! Работы нет почти. Я по образованию - педагог. Работала в школе учителем англ. яз. Мою школу закрыли, слили с другой. пришлось уехать. Тут совсем всё по-другому... Но уже привыкла. 
Вот ещё про родные места. Корявенько, но от души. тоже очень давно писала.

Черноземье - родная земля!
Край Тамбовский, ты сердцу дорого!
Мной любимы твои поля,
Золотистых колосьев шорох.

Я ветрами твоими живу,
Солнце тёплое в косы вплетаю,
По земле по твоей хожу,
По траве по твоей ступаю.

Воду рек твоих жадно пью,
Умываюсь дождями летом,
Под твоею Луною сплю,
Просыпаюсь с твоим рассветом.

Как деревья твои расту,
Как природа твоя богатею...
Я под небом твоим живу,
Расцветаю с любовью твоею.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Лена, всё хорошо у тебя получается


И за это, Оль, тоже спасибо. Это очень давно написано. в юности. Коряво, но с душой. Я действительно очень люблю свой город. И чувствую порой, что предала его что-ли... Не знаю, как объяснить. Ой, потянуло куда-то в сентиментальность...

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
И про предательство Родины тоже есть. про тех, кому пришлось уехать. Правда, масштаб больше - про страну.

В России - дождь, в России - слякоть,
В России - осень на дворе.
И мне так хочется поплакать
О дальней, брошенной Москве.

Она мне ближе и роднее,
Хоть разделяют нас моря,
А Лондон манит всё сильнее,
Огнями, окнами маня.

Ведёт за океан стезя,
И здесь привыкнуть я сумею.
И мне тебя любить нельзя,
Любить я права не имею.

Я недостойна - в этом суть-
Твоих полей в лучах закатных.
И мне с любовью не прильнуть
К цветам и травам ароматным.

Я - имигрантка. И страну 
Я променяла на удачу.
За океаном я в плену.
И оттго так горько плачу...

----------


## Skadi

Лена, загляни в раздел "Наше творчество"- "Вокал" (тема "Поют студенты МЭКИ"). Там есть видео, где мы с моей дочкой поём нашу песню, посвящённую городу своему :smile:

----------


## LenZ

И ещё.

Предала я тебя, Россия!
Моё сердце в слезах голосило,
Улетая в ночном экспрессе
С молодым заграничным повесой.

И потом, оказавшись в Париже,
От заката весенне-рыжем,
Всё никак не могла понять -
Как Россия могла променять?!

Я оставила реки, мосты,
Лёгкий шорох зелёной листвы,
Голубую лазурь небес,
Изумрудно-зелёный лес.

Что нашла я в Париже шумном?
Отчуждённом и многолюдном,
Равнодушном ко всем несчастьям,
Полном горестей и напастей?

Кто восполнить мне сможет потерю?
Никому я теперь не верю.
Стёрла память свою до бела.
О, Россия! Тебя предала!

Что ж, простишь ли меня, родная?
Всё гадаю я, слёзы глотая.
Слишком много таких у тебя
Непутёвых детей, как я...

*Добавлено через 56 секунд*



> Лена, загляни в раздел "Наше творчество"- "Вокал" (тема "Поют студенты МЭКИ"). Там есть видео, где мы с моей дочкой поём нашу песню, посвящённую городу своему


ОК. Спасибо. Обязательно сейчас загляну. Пение мне тоже не чуждо. Мой муж из поющих. В Моршанске у него группа была своя.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
*Skadi*,
Олечка, что-то торможу! Не могу найти :confused: ссылочку что-ли кинь, пожалуйста.. Прости...

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
*Skadi*,
Оля! нашла!!!! :biggrin: дурында я! перед отпуском - просто тормоз!

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
*Skadi*,
Оль, выдаёт, что видео было удалено пользователем :frown: как послушать?

----------


## Skadi

Лен, всё написала в личке :smile:


> Что нашла я в Париже шумном?
> Отчуждённом и многолюдном,
> Равнодушном ко всем несчастьям,
> Полном горестей и напастей?


Ну, и что же нашла? :wink:

----------


## LenZ

Выложу ещё. Пишите, что думаете. Назвать как не знаю... 
Просто о любви...

Когда Земля и Солнце вновь
Друг друга встретят на рассвете,
Проснётся с ними и Любовь,
Пойдёт бродить по белу свету.

Не верьте, что Любовь живёт
В прекрасном замке из алмазов,
Нет, по Земле она бредёт,
Её узнать мы сможем сразу.

Босая, ветхие одежды,
Венок короной служит ей.
С ней об руку идёт Надежда,
И Вера следует за ней.

Не золотом и серебром 
Любовь себя обогащает,
А только лаской и добром.
Она всё терпит, всё прощает.

Пускай твердит опять молва,
С Любовью - ревность, похотливость,
С ней муки, лесть, вражда, хвальба,
Бесчестье, зависть, чванство, лживость.

Не верьте, нет, всё это ложь!
Любовь не может быть бесчестной.
Другой такой ты не найдёшь,
Правдивой, кроткой, доброй, честной.

Бывает, что любовь кричит,
Пытаясь заглянуть к нам в сердце.
И в окна, двери к нам стучит,
Чтоб приютиться, обогреться.

Любовь для нас звезду зажжёт,
Всю жизнь по-новому устроит.
Но только к тем она придёт,
Кто душу настежь ей откроет.

Бывает, что любовь слепа.
Её зазря вы не корите.
Она доверчива, проста,
Её вы сами позовите.

Она то час же к вам придёт.
Наощупь, медленно ступая.
Но сколько счастья принесёт
Любовь вам. Пусть она слепая.

Когда мы говорим "Любовь",
Мы вспоминаем всё святое.
И в памяти всплывает вновь
Лишь светлое и дорогое.

Любовь - прекрасная голубка.
Ею нельзя пренебрегать.
Ещё Любовь слаба и хрупка.
Её нам нужно защищать.

Написано давно. С юношеской восторженностью. Не судите строго... :smile:

----------


## Alenajazz

> С юношеской восторженностью


Да уж! Такую восторженность сейчас не встретишь....Молодчинка!

----------


## Skadi

Лен...читала твоё "О любви" и вспомнился мне парень, которого в юности просто обожала!..сколько стихов писалось в то время!..и почти вот так же, как у тебя - с главенствующим оттенком восторженности :smile: Тогда казалось, что только так и надо писать о любви, только такой она может быть. С годами понимаешь - Любовь - чаще коварная дама...
Молодец  :flower:

----------


## LenZ

*Alenajazz*,
Спасибо. Я тогда была очень влюблена! :smile:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Skadi*,
И не говори, Оля!!!! Точно. И даже не коварная, а злая, я бы сказала. И нет ни сладости, ни честности... Много боли...

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
*Alenajazz*,
*Skadi*,
Девочки, и вот стихотворение, котрое, по-моему, иллюстрирует процесс отрезвления от восторженности :biggrin:

Повстречались с тобой, мой славный,
Были радостью дни полны.
Ты тогда для меня был равным
Счастью, верности и любви.

Только ходим мы все под Богом,
И у каждого горе своё.  
Ты равнялся тогда с тревогой,
И закаркало вороньё.

Если б знала свою я долю!
Но нельзя ничего изменить.
Ты равняешься только с болью,
Той, которую не испить!

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
И вот ещё.

Встретились взглядом
случайно в толпе,
Словно мы рядом
Наедине...

Души коснулись,
Звенит тишина, 
Чувства проснулись,
И в сердце - весна.

Нежной прохладой 
Овеяло вдруг.
Рая не надо -
Ты - рядом, мой друг.

Солнце сияло,
И пели цветы,
Счастье ласкало,
Сбывались мечты.

Было всё это
Столетья назад...
Кончилось лето...
И кто виноват...?

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> С годами понимаешь - Любовь - чаще коварная дама...



Ни в жизни- нет!
Это не Любовь. 
Не путать Любовь с влюблённостью. Вторая влечёт за собой это "...с годами понимаешь...",потому,что влюблённость проходит...

Ещё огонь...

Ещё огонь так молод и силён. 
Ещё готов пылать гореть и биться... 
Он чувством буйно-ярким воспалён. 
Но...греть сгорая ...или же светиться? 

Пройдёт сжигающий азарт. Пройдёт. 
И то, что было сильным будет вечным. 
Не пламя таять заставляет лёд 
А жар ... 
Вы согласитесь? 
Безупречно!

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
Солнышко, была я у тебя, конечно читала! :Aga: 
Очень хорошие стихи пишешь. :Ok:  Жизнь наверное немало наливает в твой поэтческий бокал.
Пусть впредь наливает только светлого и тёплого чувства... чтобы не приходилось об этом только мечтать. :flower:

----------


## LenZ

> Солнышко, была я у тебя, конечно читала!
> Очень хорошие стихи пишешь. Жизнь наверное немало наливает в твой поэтческий бокал.
> Пусть впредь наливает только светлого и тёплого чувства... чтобы не приходилось об этом только мечтать.


Спасибо за эти слова. Даже мурашки пробежали...

----------


## Skadi

> Не путать Любовь с влюблённостью. Вторая влечёт за собой это "...с годами понимаешь...",потому,что влюблённость проходит...


Ну-у-у...уже поздновато путать любовь и влюблённость лично для меня - его Высочество Жизненный Опыт не велит :wink:
Говоря о коварности любви, я имела ввиду её внезапность и всевозможные оттенки вплоть до глупости...любовь включает в себя столько эмоций и ощущений, она настолько индивидуальна, что попытаться как-то передать это словами, вроде бы, красиво написав - малейшая крупинка :wink:
*Как верно сказал один шаолиньский монах о любви (слова его откликнулись во мне - высказываю лично своё мнение):*

Любовь - это чувство единения. Hа самом деле, мы едины со всем окружающим миром. Hо многие люди не чувствуют, что их природа такая же, как природа стола или экрана дисплея. Hа самом деле мы едины с любым живым существом, с любым атомом нашей вселенной.

Hо подобное единство, подобную любовь почувствовать может далеко не каждый. Любить всех дано лишь святым. Обычному человеку, крутящемуся в сансаре, хорошо, если удастся полюбить хотя бы одного другого человека. Большая часть людей неспособна даже на этот подвиг, в их любви слишком много эгоизма.

Любить означает раствориться в предмете своей любви полностью. Если ты любишь человека, тебя уже нет, ты полностью отдал себя этому человеку. Если ты любишь музыку, тебя уже нет, есть лишь музыка. Почему так гармоничны движения мастеров у-шу - потому что их движения искренни, в их движении нет ничего от их эго, их нету, есть одно движение, одна форма...

Любовь многих людей - это не любовь, это привязанность. Вы просто нашли в другом человеке то, к чему вы привязаны. Будь то секс, деньги, стремление к материнству,.. Это не любовь, это эгоизм. Вы просто получаете то, что вам нужно, не обращая внимание на то, что нужно вашему любимому. Какая эта любовь?

Люди живут в семьях по привычке, связанные своими привязаностями, уже и намеков ни на какую любовь нет.

Когда вы любите в человеке что-то, это что-то не вечно, оно может измениться. Вы любите, как он поет - он перестал петь. Вы любите, как он танцует - он перестал танцевать.

Обычные человеческие чувства непостоянны, они оборачиваются своей противоположностью, вертятся в колесе. Любовь сменяется ненавистью, ненависть перерастает в любовь. Hет такого чувства - "любовь", есть любовь-ненависть. Это как монетка с двумя сторонами. Если вы кого-то сильно любите, вы рано или поздно его возненавидите. Если ненавидите - рано или поздно полюбите.

Если же вы найдете в другом что-то постоянное, это постоянное и будет Богом. Потому что Бог - это единственное, что постоянно. Полюбите в другом человеке весь мир. Вы любите мужчину - полюбите в этом мужчине всех мужчин мира. Вы любите женщину - полюбите в этой женщине всех женщин мира. В каждом человеке есть отражение любой части мира. Полюбите весь мир через этого человека.

----------


## LenZ

> Это не Любовь. 
> Не путать Любовь с влюблённостью. Вторая влечёт за собой это "...с годами понимаешь...",потому,что влюблённость проходит...


Нет, дело не в том, что мы путаем. Просто, на мой взгляд, любовь тем и коварна, что ты любишь человека, даже если он делает тебе больно. Вот в чём дело! Не всегда любовь взаимна - и это тоже проблема. Разлуки, помимо нашей воли.. Много боли несёт любовь...

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*Skadi*,
Олечка, по поводу слов монаха о любви. Знаешщь, в чём-то согласна, а в чём-то нет. Любовь сама по себе эгоистична. Ты любишь человека, хочешь быть с ним, хочешь, чтобы он  (она) принадлежали только тебе. Бывает любовь - просто одержимость. Вобще, это очень многогранное и глубокое чувство. А влюьлённость поверхностна. Поэтому и проходит быстро. 
И ещё. Про эгоизм в любви. По-мему, любящий человек всегда найдёт за что любить, поэтому и видит то, что хочет. И даже если любимый человек становится почему-то "неудобен", всё равно ищут, за что ещё можно полюбить. А привязанность я считаю одним из проявлений любви. какая разница, каким словом или чувством выразить, почему люди вместе?! Главное, что жить раздельно они не могут!!!! Не важно, привязанность, привычка, удобство и т д. Им просто невозможно быть отдельно!

*Добавлено через 19 минут*
*Malina sladkaja*,
Вы - Елена? Леночка, тоже почитайте, пожалуйста, мои слова, которые я выше написала. Там и про влюблённость и любовь. Это мой взгляд. 
А вобще, приятно порассуждать о таком вечном и прекрасном, как любовь...! Очень редко получается остановиться среди суеты и задуматься о ценностях...

*Добавлено через 24 минуты*
А я ещё напишу.

Ни поддержки, ни словца –
Одинокая, одна.
Ни с приветом письмеца,
Никому я не нужна.

У Вселенной на краю –
Одинокая, одна.
Не грущу и не пою,
Я - холодная Луна.

Нет и надобы во мне –
Одинокая, одна.
Кошка чёрная во тьме,
Опустевшая казна.

Затаённое в душе –
Одинокая, одна,
Пережитое уже,
Боль, испитая до дна.

То, к чему ты не привык –
Одинокая, одна,
Вырывающийся крик
Из открытого окна.

Нет соратников вокруг –
Одинокая, одна.
Ни друзей и ни подруг,
Но зато душа вольна –
Одинокая, одна.

----------


## LenZ

Пишу ещё. Надеюсь прочитать что-нибудь обо всём этом...

Повстречались напрасно,
Расставаться не жаль.
Всё становится ясно,
С глаз спадает вуаль.

Не смотри виновато,
Ничего не вернуть.
За небрежность расплата –
Ты избрал этот путь.

С этим жить очень сложно,
Понимаешь ты сам.
Ведь нельзя, невозможно
Двум молиться богам.

Был роман скоротечным,
А любовь – проходной.
Ты же в верности вечной
Клялся мне не одной.

Всё уляжется, знаю.
Может, я не права, 
Что тебя покидаю,
Но запомни слова:

У любви и Отчизны 
Есть единый наказ – 
Им обеим по жизни
Присягают лишь раз.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
А вот совсем противоположное настроение.

Я сильная женщина, спуску не дам,
Ты знаешь не понаслышке.
Но только тебя причисляю к львам,
Считая себя серой мышкой.

И в этом обычная жизнь моя,
На первенство я не зарюсь.
Ведь в жизни хлебнул ты побольше меня.
Пред этим я преклоняюсь.

Бывало, судьба не жалела тебя,
К земле беспощадно жала.
За то, что ты духом сильнее меня,
Смелее – тебя уважаю.

За то, что как наши дедЫ говорят,
С тобой – хоть сейчас в разведку.
За то, что порою мне был, как брат,
И правду – сурово, метко.

За то, что надёжный, как сам Казбек,
Как верный товарищ в бою.
За то, что ты просто – МОЙ человек,
Я очень тебя люблю!

----------


## LenZ

Я приду к тебе хоть ночью.
Вот рука моя, бери!
Сердце вот моё! Не хочешь?!
Что ж, огнём оно гори!

От меня тебе не надо
Ни тепла и ни любви,
Ни улыбки и не взгляда,
И ни капельки кровИ.

Вот закаты. Что ж ты, милый?
Вот рассветы. Для тебя!
Я отдам до крошки силы.
На, любимый! Я - твоя!

Я - покорнее рабыни,
Выполню приказ любой.
Усмири свою гордыню.
Будь, любимый, будь со мной!

Всё напрасно. Ты не хочешь.
Ты - капризное дитя.
Но зачем тогда так смотришь,
Душу взглядом бередя...?

----------


## Alenajazz

> Полюбите весь мир через этого человека.


Как просто и верно!! Спасибо, Скади!!!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Ты любишь человека


Но понимаешь, что ему тяжело с тобой, либо его мечты с тобой не сбываются - отпусти его! Разные стадии есть у любви, есть и стадия эгоизма. А есть стадия понимания. Когда чувства сохранены, но спрятаны. А потом их будит другой человек. И любовь просыпается и расцветает заново!

----------


## PAN

> Ни поддержки, ни словца –
> Одинокая, одна.


 :flower: ...

----------


## Skadi

> _Ведь нельзя, невозможно
> Двум молиться богам._


 :flower:

----------


## LenZ

*PAN*,
*Skadi*,
Спасибо!  :flower:

----------


## barbarossa

*Владимир Мирошкин
Ижевск 
***
Нам надо бы уезжать, нас ждут города и села,
И память уже не та, и ум не настолько трезв...*


Благодарна Вам за этого поэта. По ссылке. читая ваши  чудесные стихи, вышла на его творчество. Спасибо. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## LenZ

*barbarossa*,
И Вам спасибо! Очень приятно, что Вам понравилось моё стихописание. Честно говоря, прочитав стихи в этом разделе, начала сомневаться, правильно ли я сделала, что выложила свои.  Мне Ваши стихи тоже очень понравились! Особенно то, которое я отметила. А давайте на ты? Я - Лена.

*Добавлено через 44 секунды*
*barbarossa*,
 :flower:

----------


## LenZ

Пишу ещё.

Сумерки синие,
Тихие, влажные.
Тлеют, красивые,
Словно бумажные.

Чуть пахнут свежестью
И обещаньями,
Чуть неизбежностью,
Грустью прощания.

Горькой сиренью
И ядом разлуки,
Тяжким сомненьем,
Предчувствием мУки...

Нет, показалось...
Весенним дыханьем
Прогонят усталость,
Разбудят желанье

Сумерки, полные
Сладостью сочной,
Негою томной,
Грядущею ночью.

Сумерки знойные -
Страсти забава,
К ночи любовной
Они - переправа.

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
Ещё про страсть...

Страсти словами не выразить.
Слова перед нею - прах.
Из клетки её ты выпусти,
Как птицу держа в горстях.

Пусть взмоет она в поднебесье,
И ты устремись за ней.
Ведь нет ничего чудесней
Гармонии двух людей.

Отведав немного страсти,
Уж ты и поэт и певец.
Ведь нет ничего прекрасней
Гармонии двух сердец.

Обряд совершая тайный,
Не робок ты будь, а смел.
Ведь нет ничего желанней
Гармонии двух тел.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Леночка, замечательно Вы, барышня, пишите:-). Мне очень нравится читать лирику, поэтому я частый гость на Вашей странице. Желаю творческих успехов!:-)

----------


## LenZ

> Леночка, замечательно Вы, барышня, пишите:-). Мне очень нравится читать лирику, поэтому я частый гость на Вашей странице. Желаю творческих успехов!:-)


Спасибо, милая!!!! Мы же на ты. Да? Буду писать ещё. Хотя, честно говоря, немного стыдно выкладывать свои стихи наряду с твоими, Крошки, Наташиными, Малининами, Ольги и т д.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Да ладно тебе!:-) тут же не меряются мастерством,а делятся своими чувствами. Я от своих стихов тоже не в восторге,но это значит лишь то,что есть куда расти,совершенствоваться. . . :-)

----------


## LenZ

> но это значит лишь то,что есть куда расти,совершенствоваться.


Ты просто умница! Спасибо за тёплые слова.  :flower:

----------


## LenZ

Ночь - из синего шифона.
Аромат клубники спелой.
Соловей у микрофона
О любви поёт нелепой.

Месяц с неба, улыбаясь,
Смотрит весело и ясно.
Феи, в ручейке купаясь,
Рассыпают смех прекрасный.

Бубенцы росы хрустальной 
Перезвоном опьяняют,
Серебристою вуалью
Лес стыдливый укрывают...

Краски блекнут... Звуки тише...
Может, это всё мне снилось?
Сердце шепчет еле слышно:
"Просто напросто, влюбилась..."

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Не думала раньше - легко расставаться.
Уйти и не вспомнить, не попрощаться.
Слегка улыбнуться, коснуться рукою
И знать уже точно - не буду с тобою.

И ночью не плакать, сжимая подушку.
Прогнать, не встречаться с тоскою-подружкой.
Шутить и смеяться, быть просто собою,
Не злиться, увидев другую с тобою.

Всё это легко и не сложно, конечно.
А на душе - только боль бесконечно...

----------


## MOPO

*LenZ*,
Ну давай, рассказывай Лена, чем дышишь ............  :flower:

----------


## LenZ

> Ну давай, рассказывай Лена, чем дышишь .


Ой, даже и не знаю, что и рассказать! Вы меня таким вопросом прямо-таки огорошили... :biggrin: А что Вас интересует? Кстати, рада, что заглянули. Спасибо.

----------


## LenZ

Не видеться - лучше,
Скорее забуду.
Из сердца - вон тут же!
И плакать не буду.

Не помнить глаза
И улыбку не помнить,
Чтоб даже слеза
Не упала в ладони.

А сердце не бьётся,
Оно, как железо,
Смириться придётся,
Сказал, как отрезал.

С тобой мы не пара,
Мы просто друзья.
Все хлопоты - даром.
Иначе нельзя.

Утихнет всё вновь,
Я тобой отболею,
Ещё на любовь 
На одну повзрослею.

И счастье  мне вновь
Вслед прощально помашет.
Ещё на любовь 
На одну стану старше.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Откуда такая усталость,
Когда ещё нет тридцати?
Куда подевалась шалость?
Так трудно по жизни идти.

И плакать уже не можешь.
Что слёзы? Не выжать их.
И я, умирая, всё же
Слогаю, стоная стих.

Эх, лучше бы ливнем вылить
Всю мУку и боль свою.
Рыданье до донышка выпить...
Но я лишь стихи пою.

Не выразив чувства слезами,
Я волю даю стихам.
Уменьем играть словами
Я в жизни плачУ по счетам.

*Добавлено через 13 минут*
Научиться надо жить 
Без тебя.
И смеяться и шутить,
Жить, любя.

Позабыть бы, как во сне,
Растерять
Всё, что знала о тебе.
И не ждать

Полуночного звонка
От тебя...
Как рябина ты горька,
Жизнь моя...

----------


## LenZ

Написано давно

Темно. И хочется тепла
Вот в этот вечер - жуткий, синий.
Я лишь недавно поняла,
Что быть одной невыносимо.

Как дерево среди полей
Сожжённым молнией бывает,
Так ветер жизни - суховей
Все всходы счастья истребляет.

Нам жить бывает нелегко,
Разлука души нам колечит.
Но твёрдо верим мы в одно -
Любовь нам эти раны лечит.

Вот потому я жду тебя,
Чтоб исцелил меня навеки,
Пролился влагою дождя,
Наполнил водами все реки.

Чтоб зацвели мои сады,
Чтоб радость в голосе звучала,
Чтобы со мной был рядом ты,
И чтобы я счастливой стала.

----------


## Deep_Angel

Честные, красивые стихи...
Было очень приятно почитать:rolleyes:

Успехов и вдохновения! :flower: 
Ну и ждем продолжения...

----------


## masterarthur

*LenZ*,
 Хорошо пишешь.Молодец

----------


## LenZ

*Deep_Angel*,
Спасибо за тёплый отзыв!  :flower:  Рда тебе. Надеюсь, посетишь ещё мою страничку. А я напишу ещё, обязательно!

*Добавлено через 36 секунд*
*masterarthur*,
Спасибо!  :flower:  Очень приятно! Рада Вам. Заглядывайте ещё!

----------


## LenZ

*Deep_Angel*,
Специально для тебя! Из прошлого...

No words to say,
No voice to cry,
No game to play...
There's only lie...

Without love
I've lost beief.
I'm high above...
I'm like a leaf...

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
И ещё

I pray, don't kill!
Your silence - beast.
I have no will,
I can't resist.

Just let me come,
Just let me tuch
And hold your palm.
Is it so much?

Help me to find,
I've lost the way...
I don't demand,
I only pray...

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Жара...
Глотками вечность...
Вчера
Ушла беспечность.

А ты постой
У входа в счастье,
Своей рукой
Сотри ненастье.

Прошу, прости
Судьбе пустяк,
Всех отпусти...
И сделай шаг.

----------


## Deep_Angel

*LenZ*,
 ой... спасииииибо!.. kiss  :flower:

----------


## LenZ

*Deep_Angel*,
Всегда пожалуйста!  :flower: 
Там только опечаточка  :Oj: 
Without love
I've lost belief.
Вот...

----------


## Deep_Angel

*LenZ*,
 Я поняла и решила промолчать :Oj:

----------


## LenZ

*Deep_Angel*,
Спасибо за корректность!  :flower:

----------


## LenZ

Пишу ещё...

Надоело быть сильной,
Надоело быть стойкой,
Захотелось быть милой,
Быть любимой... И только.

Чтобы беды и слёзы
Кто-то дальше прогнал,
А в метель и в морозы
Теплотой согревал.

Чтоб не гнуться от ветра,
Не терпеть непогоду,
Не кричать без ответа,
Разделить все невзгоды.

Надоело быть сильной,
Надоело быть стойкой,
Захотелось быть милой...
Я, ведь, женщина только...

----------


## LenZ

*Deep_Angel*,
Привет, Катя! Жду комментов.

*Добавлено через 19 минут*
Глаза, щека, горячий вдох...
Дыханье, чувств переполох...
Объятья, фразы, шёпот губ...
И поцелуй - немного груб...
Настойчивость, мольба и стон...
Томленье, нежность, сладкий сон...
Слиянье тел, сплетенье рук...
Надрывный, громкий сердца стук...
Души и тела - нега, сласть...
Я описать пыталась страсть.

----------


## MOPO

> Я описать пыталась страсть.


 :Ok: 
Чуть-чуть безумного стремленья....
Какое право ... преступленье,
Найти в друг друге жар небес,
Я  умер...... но опять воскрес!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Глаза, щека, горячий вдох...
> Дыханье, чувств переполох...
> Объятья, фразы, шёпот губ...
> И поцелуй - немного груб...
> Настойчивость, мольба и стон...
> Томленье, нежность, сладкий сон...
> Слиянье тел, сплетенье рук...
> Надрывный, громкий сердца стук...
> Души и тела - нега, сласть...
> Я описать пыталась страсть.


Замечательно!... :flower:

----------


## LenZ

*Malina sladkaja*,
Спасибо, милая!  :flower:  Рада, что тебе понравилось!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*МОРО*,
Спасибо!  :flower:  Очень приятно. Почему-то не задаёте вопросы?!

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*Malina sladkaja*,
*МОРО*,
Рада Вам!!!! Заходите, не забывайте  :Oj: 

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
Ещё про страсть...

Под рукой твоей
Таю, как свеча.
Прикоснись скорей -
Жажда горяча.

Зыбкой воли след
Поцелуем стёр,
И твоих побед
Полыхнул костёр.

Я в костре горю,
Но не больно мне.
Об одном молю:
Чтоб в твоём огне

Мне гореть одной
И любимой быть,
Чтобы страсть с тобой
Только мне испить!

*Добавлено через 39 минут*
Не прошу я сказку сделать былью.
К жизни у меня претензий нет.
Ангел надо мной расправил крылья,
Бережёт от горестей и бед.

Но бывает, почему, не знаю,
Так усталость гложет сердце мне,
Что про радость как-то забываю,
Думая всё время о тоске.

Но очнусь, и сердцу вновь отрадно.
Благосклонность я твою ценю.
Господи! За всё я благодарна,
Что имею в жизни и люблю.

----------


## Deep_Angel

*LenZ*,
 Про страсть получилось! :Ok:  Настроение, ритм... Всё, как надо :Aga:

----------


## LenZ

*Deep_Angel*,
Спасибо!   :flower:  Заходи...

----------


## Skadi

*LenZ*,

 [IMG]http://*********ru/863726.jpg[/IMG]

:smile:

----------


## LenZ

*Skadi*,
Спасибо, Олечка!!!! Всегда рада тебе! Заходи, не забывай! Очень красивая картинка, как всегда!  :flower:

----------


## LenZ

Пишу ещё. Пока всё из стрых запасов. Новое не пишется почему-то... :frown:

Почти ушла, почти забыла,
Поверила, что разлюбила,
Решила, что смогу одна,
Что без тебя. И навсегда.

Все мысли, думы - на замок.
И чувства, нервы - как курок,
На взводе. Я настороже,
Чтобы не дрогнула уже.

Всё решено. Вот я стоЮ
Перед чертою, на краю.
Передо мною - новый путь.
Осталось лишь перешагнуть.

Я сильная. Я так хотела.
Но сделать шаг я не посмела.
Расстаться тяжело, любя.
Не будет счастья без тебя.

----------


## PAN

> Под рукой твоей
> Таю, как свеча.


 :Ok: ...

----------


## LenZ

Я сама знаю о всех своих ошибках и недостатках. И помимо не соблюдения ритма могу перечислить ещё много. Это стихотворение, как я написала выше, из давних запасов. Те, котороые написаны позже, немного ровнее. Хочется думать, что расту... Просто, порой захватывает какое-то чувтво, и думается, что написать по-другому, невозможно. Вот заменю сейчас слово или оборот, и всё. Настроение пропадёт. Так и оставляю. Ну я ж не для публикаций...  :Oj:  Так, поделиться душевным состоянием...

----------


## Ольвия

> Хочется думать, что расту...





> поделиться душевным состоянием...


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## LenZ

*Ольвия*,
Спасибо за поддержку  :flower:  :smile:

----------


## Лев

Не жалей, не обижайся и не плачь ты -
Всё придёт и опыт и любовь(масс:wink:).
Такова у нас, творцов, оплата -
Мы им(читателям-слушателям) душу, а они пьют "кровь":biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

*LenZ*,
Лена, с удовольствием почитаю еще твои стихи!  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> Лена, с удовольствием почитаю еще твои стихи!


И я........:smile: :flower:

----------


## LenZ

*МОРО*,
*Ольвия*,
Ребята! Спасибо большое!!!  :flower:  Дурочка я, наверное!!!!! Я вам всегда очень рада!!!!!

----------


## PAN

*LenZ*,
 :flower: ...

----------


## LenZ

*PAN*,
Паша!!!! Спасибо!!!!  :flower:

----------


## MOPO

*LenZ*,
 :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

[IMG]http://s3.******info/f2415ce296aaea6591bc0e65b5a6c2bf.gif[/IMG]

----------


## LenZ

*МОРО*,
*Malina sladkaja*,
 Спасибо!!!  :flower:  kiss

----------


## LenZ

Всех учителей, преподавателей поздравляю с Днём учителя!  :flower:  С праздником, коллеги!!!

----------


## Skadi

> С праздником, коллеги!!!


Взаимно, Лена :smile:

[IMG]http://*********ru/891110.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольвия

Ленчик, ты где?????

----------


## LenZ

*Ольвия*,
 Приветик, Оль! :smile: Я тут.

Я сегодня пьяна
В дым.
Я сегодня пьяна
В хлам.
Покаяньем простым 
Сим
Я прощенья прошу
Нам.

Выхожу на слепой 
Дождь.
Удивляются все:
"Блажь!"
Я смываю с себя 
Ложь,
Соскребаю с души 
Фальшь.

Мы живём, позабыв 
Суть,
Копим зависть, вражду, 
Злость.
Только совесть саднит 
Чуть,
Словно в горле больном
Кость.

Мы не помним родных 
Лиц...
Вдруг услышим души 
Глас...
Согрешивши, падём
Ниц...
Может, Бог и простит 
Нас...

----------


## PAN

> Я тут.


 :flower: ...
Не пропадай...

----------


## MOPO

> Согрешивши, падём
> Ниц...
> Может, Бог и простит 
> Нас...


 :flower:

----------


## LenZ

*PAN*,
*МОРО*,
 Ребята! Рада вам!!!!  :Pivo:   :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Ольвия

*LenZ*,
 :flower:

----------


## MOPO

*Нет одиночества, и нет печали в мире,
Мы вдруг придумали, что дважды два - четыре,
Остановили чудное мгновенье,
Себе оставив веру и сомненье!*

 :flower:

----------


## LenZ

[b]Ольвия[/b
Оля, спасибо!  :flower:  Рада тебе! Заходи.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Ольвия*,
 Оля, спасибо!  :flower:  Рада тебе! Заходи.

----------


## LenZ

> Нет одиночества, и нет печали в мире,
> Мы вдруг придумали, что дважды два - четыре,
> Остановили чудное мгновенье,
> Себе оставив веру и сомненье!


Нет в жизни этой ни любви, ни счастья.
Но это поменять не в нашей власти.
Наш мир жесток, порочен, низок, грешен.
А мы себя иллюзиями тешим.

C'est la vie!

----------


## Skadi

> Нет в жизни этой ни любви, ни счастья.
> Но это поменять не в нашей власти.


*Есть в этой жизни и любовь, и счастье.
Не пропустить их - тоже в нашей власти.
Другое дело, что по глупости своей
Желаем чаще в облаках мы журавлей.*

----------


## MOPO

> Нет в жизни этой ни любви, ни счастья.
> Но это поменять не в нашей власти.
> Наш мир жесток, порочен, низок, грешен.
> А мы себя иллюзиями тешим.


*И нет, увы, ни радости, ни грусти,
Как у реки истока нет и устья,
И каждый день с отчаяньем мы бьемся,
А может все таки возьмем, да и проснемся?*

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Я сегодня пьяна
> В дым.
> Я сегодня пьяна
> В хлам.


С этим  поосторожней и пореже...:wink:
А со стихами можно до упаду и потери сознания. :Ok:  :Aga: 
Поэзия бывает куда опьянительней и в то же время отрезвительней по отношению к нашей жизни.:rolleyes:

Счастья тебе полного бокала! :flower:

----------


## LenZ

*Malina sladkaja*,
Привет, Леночка!!!! Рада тебе!  :flower:  Спасибо за тёплые слова и заботу :smile:



> С этим  поосторожней и пореже..


Не переживай, всё под контролем!  :Ok: :wink:

----------


## Skadi

> И нет, увы, ни радости, ни грусти,
> Как у реки истока нет и устья,
> И каждый день с отчаяньем мы бьемся,
> А может все таки возьмем, да и проснемся?


*И грусть, и радость - то души оттенки.
Без них - никак. Бывает, лбом о стенку
И много раз! - попробуй объяснить,
Что ты хотел улыбку подарить...*



> Наш мир жесток, порочен, низок, грешен.
> А мы себя иллюзиями тешим.


*А без иллюзий вовсе пропадём!
Поможет кто в борьбе добра со злом?!*

----------


## LenZ

*Skadi*,
Олечка, рада тебе! Збегай иногда! Подискутирую позже. Убегаю!

----------


## Skadi

> Skadi,
> Олечка, рада тебе! Забегай иногда!


Непременно! :wink: :flower:

----------


## Веселинка

" Одиночество каплей дождя
постучало в ночное окно.
" Не открою", - подумала я,
но без спросу проникло оно.
Одиночество - раненый зверь,
пьющий нервы угрюмых людей.
Приголубишь его - словно червь
присосется к глазнице твоей.
Поглощая росу тихих слез,
наберется живительных сил,
побороться с ним можно всерьез,
только где тот утраченный пыл...
Одиночество ляжет на дно,
если душу закутаешь в шаль.
не хватает тепла, что дано
унести одиночество вдаль."

----------


## Лев

*Веселинка*,
 Разбросала стихи ты в гостях,
 Собери их в своих ты горстях.
 В своей теме ты их публикуй -
 Поликуем и ты поликуй:smile:
 Два стиха в одном ритме прочёл -
 Напиши что-нибудь ты про пчёл.
 Ритм попробуй ты выбрать другой -
 Вдруг Пегас залягает ногой :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## Веселинка

*Лев*,
 Темы своей, к сожаленью,
пока я создать не могу,
имею в достатке своих я творений,
но на форуме я " набегу".
Про пчелок писать смысла вовсе не вижу,
а в рифму поспорить готова,
вы, Лев, мне пишите,
общение - в радость,
она нашей жизни основа...

----------


## PAN

> пока я создать не могу,
> имею в достатке своих я творений,


Так почему нет???...:rolleyes:
Было бы интересно ознакомится с упомянутым достатком... :Aga:

----------


## MOPO

> Ангел надо мной расправил крылья,
> Бережёт от горестей и бед.


Обойдет ли беда стороной,
Иль отступит свет адского факела,
Надо помнить в печали любой,
Очень хрупкие крылья у ангела!

----------


## Люси

Вот возникло экспромтом, на лету!

*Творчеством дышит весь фоум сейчас
Этот раздельчик, он тоже для нас.
Радость, веселье мы людяи несём
И от него мы порой устаём.
Так одиноко становиться вдруг,
Что не поможет бывает и друг.
На форум тогда, читаешь в запой
И что то, друзья, происходит с тобой!
Вдруг оживаешь и снова вперёд.
И понимаешь - работа зовёт!*

----------


## Лев

> Творчеством дышит весь *фоум* сейчас


Не спеши, редактируй написанное:smile:

----------


## LenZ

> Обойдет ли беда стороной,
> Иль отступит свет адского факела,
> Надо помнить в печали любой,
> Очень хрупкие крылья у ангела!


Привет, Олег! Очень тебе рада!  :Pivo:  Ты как всегда - просто король экспромта! Взял цитатку из моего прежнего стихоплётсва, и вот тебе - четверостишье! А мне сейчас как-то совсем ничего не пишется... :frown: Так, обрывки какие-то...

----------


## LenZ

*Люси*,
Привет, Люси! Спасибо, что заглянула! Рада, что тебе комфортно в моей теме  :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Солнышко, сама то где запропала?
Надеюсь, что только хорошее в жизни не оставляет времени на форум.
И всё таки, я думаю многие были бы рады, если появишся здесь своими творениями. :Aga: 
Ждём. :flower:

----------


## LenZ

Всем привет!!! Очень рада снова писать здесь! Прошу прощения, что долго не появлялась, столько всего произошло... Кризис в сочинении потихоньку отступает. 

Осенний дождь хлестал кнутом
Порывисто и жгуче.
Я укрывалась под зонтом
От брызг его колючих.

Народ спешил к себе домой,
Ища от струй спасенье.
Но вдруг, картина предо мной,
Как правда, как прозренье –

Старушка в чёрном на углу
Промокшая, с сумою,
Она смотрела на толпу
С надеждой и мольбою,

Как символ чёрствости мирской
У грязного кювета,
Взывая к жалости людской,
Лежали три монеты.

Как будто сердце обожгло
Металлом раскалённым…
Мне стало больно, тяжело…
И дождик стал солёным…

----------


## MOPO

*LenZ*, красиво!!!
Ну слава богу - вернулась!!!!!!
Гони его - это кризис в баню - пиши ещееееееее!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## LenZ

Олег, спасибо! Всегда тебе рада! Гоню изо всех сил!!!!

----------


## LenZ

Да, ты меня не уберёг…
Я опаду листвой осенней…
Среди нехоженых дорог
Растаю призрачною тенью.

Безмолвие и красота
Твоё величие венчали,
Когда на площади стыда
Меня позором бичевали.

И мимо гордого тебя
Пройду я, глаз не поднимая,
Тебя, жалея и любя, 
Своим грехом не запятнаю.

Ты будешь чист и так высок,
И безупречен, без сомненья…
Да, ты меня не уберёг…
Я опаду листвой осенней…

----------


## LenZ

Я жила,
как могла.
Берегла
чувства.

Не жена.
Не нежна.
Не нужна.
Грустно...

И нет сил.
Не простил,
отпустил.
Рад ли?

Я очнусь,
встрепенусь.
Вновь влюблюсь.
Вряд ли...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Вновь влюблюсь.


Если есть в человеке чувство -
Есть возможность его испытывать
Нужен кто-то, кто очень искусно
не пытаясь менять, не пытаясь подмять
извлечёт это хрупкое... 
А что будет хорошего?
 Абонент очень счастлив
И больше
Не принимает 
Звонки из прошлого!

----------


## LenZ

*Alenajazz*,  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## LenZ

*Alenajazz*, рада тебе!

----------


## Alenajazz

> рада тебе!


Взаимно!!!!  :Tender:

----------


## LenZ

Рядом с клумбой аккуратной,
Разноцветной и нарядной,
Рос раскидисто-занятный
Замечательный Лопух.

Он собою был доволен,
Нагловат и своеволен,
В поведении фриволен,
Расфуфырен в прах и пух.

Он шептался с Незабудкой,
С Астрой коротал минутки,
Был он с Розой смелым жутко,
Наклоняясь так и сяк.

Хоть и хвастался он силой,
И шуршал листами мило,
Всё же очевидным было,
Что он в сущности – сорняк.

Но Лопух (ему всё мало)
Листья - больше опахала,
Всем уж солнца не хватало,
В клумбе думали: «Хамло!»

Всё закончилось трагично,
Повседневно-прозаично:
Тяпки взмах… и непривычно
В клумбе солнечно, светло.

----------


## LenZ

ДЛЯ ОЛЕГА

Олег, в твоей темке постеснялась сорить, пишу тут. Всё время читаю твои стихи, и на душе такое... такое... что-то просится, но никак не пишется... Но вот наконец-то написалось... Извини, если что не так )))


Я дома. И ветер здесь нежен и сладок.
В саду умываюсь водою из кадок.
Мне пташка весёлую песнь напевает,
А солнышко греет, приятно ласкает.

Я слушаю чистой росы перезвоны,
Как шепчутся тихо зелёные кроны.
Как пчёлы жужжат, собирая нектары,
И голубь воркует на звоннице старой.

Иду на луга красоте подивиться,
Увидеть, как ввысь поднимаются птицы.
И маки на стеблях качаются хрупко…
Но чудится мне, что цыганская юбка

По полю раскинулась в танце прекрасном,
Маняще-зовущем и пламенно-страстном,
Под звуки гитары надрывной и дерзкой…
И сердце в груди разрывается резко.

И солнышко жжёт, а не ласково светит,
И приторным сразу становится ветер,
И пение птиц утомляет немного…
А значит, пора собираться в дорогу.

На поиски новых, нехоженых далей,
Чтоб прелести дома желаннее стали.

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_интересные стихи! спасибо!_

[IMG]http://*********ru/3078973.gif[/IMG]

----------


## LenZ

*Марийка-Умница*, Вам спасибо!

----------


## aigul

*LenZ*, это где ж такие красоты!!!!!

----------


## LenZ

*aigul*, в Тамбовской области  :Smile3:  Может, для кого-то не такие уж и красоты, но мне всё видится именно так!

----------


## LenZ

Воспоминания из прошлого


Фото в старой раме –
Школьный выпускной,
Прижимаюсь к маме
Милой, молодой.

И друзей улыбки –
Лучезарный свет…
Совершать ошибки 
Будем. И взрослеть.

Сколько ясных далей
Ожидало нас!
Мы тогда мечтали
Полететь на Марс.

И ещё усталость 
Не коснулась лиц
Вместо рук, казалось,
Крылья, как у птиц.

Мы не знали сами,
Будет жизнь какой…
Фото в старой раме –
Школьный выпускной…

----------


## LenZ

Пришла неслышно, неспеша,
Рассыпав бусинки-росинки,
Прохладой свежей чуть дыша,
Коснулась инеем тропинки.

Прохожий в парке у пруда
Ей улыбается блаженно,
И покорённый навсегда,
Шагает с ней непринужденно.

Она, прелестна и легка,
По городу порхает нежно,
Неся с собою облака, 
Игривый ветер безмятежный.

Румянцем огненным светясь,
Наряд, шутя, прекрасный сбросив
И, наготы слегка стыдясь,
На цыпочках крадётся осень.

----------


## LenZ

Лев, спасибо большое за коррекцию!!!  :Tender:

----------


## Татка Натка

> Я очнусь,
> встрепенусь.
> Вновь влюблюсь.
> Вряд ли...


 В настроение:
Не стонется, не молится,
Не верится, не спится.
Не вяжется с пословицей
Про журавля с синицей.
Ни лучшего, ни худшего
Не хочется, не ждется.
Ловить, и так измучиться,
Что в руки не дается.
Не помнится. А было же!
Не надо, а придется
Самой придти и выложить:
«Без Вас, мол, не живется!»
Отважно и решительно,
С беспомощностью выстрела.
Что попаду – сомнительно,
А главное – бессмысленно.

----------


## Курица

*LenZ*, спасибо тебе! :Vishenka 33:

----------


## LenZ

*Татка Натка*, классное стихотворение! Спасибо!  :flower:

----------


## LenZ

*Курица*, Татьяна, и Вам спасибо! Заходите, всегда рада!

----------


## MOPO

> ДЛЯ ОЛЕГА ....


Лена, супер!!!! Спасибо огромное! Безумно понравилось!

----------


## LenZ

Олег, спасибо! Рада, что появился! И рада, что понравилось  :Blush2:

----------


## LenZ

Положу сюда, пусть лежит )))


Снег блестит искрою...
Рождество, колядки…
Облака с луною
Разыгрались в прятки.

На лесной опушке
Бархатистый ельник…
Собрались подружки
Погадать в сочельник.

Сапожок бросают,
Веря в волшебство.
Вдруг, судьбу узнают
В ночь под Рождество…

----------


## LenZ

Другу


Чуть небрежные манеры,
Элегантен и фриволен,
Обаятелен без меры,
Остроумен, острословен.

В озерцах бездонно-синих
Расплескалась непорочность.
Франт, умеющий красиво
Закружить и заморочить.

Проницательный психолог,
Тонко чувствующий женщин,
Иногда немного колок,
Безрассуден, безудержен.

Но в намёке на возможность
Обольстительно-надменном
Промелькнёт, вдруг, обречённость,
Ожиданье перемены.

Он мечтает быть влюблённым,
Очарованным и страстным,
Безнадёжно покорённым,
Утонувшим в море счастья.

----------


## Alenajazz

*LenZ*, хорошие стихи!!! Спасибо!

----------


## LenZ

Фаине

Наивная девочка, милая, нежная,
Которая верит в любовь и признанья, 
Которая в снах светлых и безмятежных
Освоить пытается суть мирозданья.

Наморщила лобик над книгой раскрытой.
Читает про ложь и чужую измену.
Но всё же надеется, где-то сокрыто
Добро, что разрушит порочности стену.

Но в хаосе страшном невзгод и напастей 
Настанет финал для людей неизбежно…
Спасёт этот мир от беды и несчастья
Такая вот девочка, милая, нежная…

----------


## LenZ

> LenZ, хорошие стихи!!! Спасибо!


Алёнка, спасибо!  :Tender:

----------


## LenZ

Рано выложила. Подправлю немного ещё

----------


## LenZ

Окончательный вариант.


Пополам полуночную боль,
И бокал вина пополам,
Самой терпкой слезы соль
Разделять приходилось нам.

Радость самых больших побед,
И пьянящий, порой, успех,
И романтику юных лет,
Беззаботный, счастливый смех.

У тебя за окном – Казбек.
У меня – широта равнин.
Только связаны мы навек.
Шар земной на двоих один.

Ночь. Луна распыляет свет.
Я шепну еле слышно ей:
- Передай от меня привет
Самой лучшей подруге моей.

----------


## MOPO

Ты луне передай привет,
Мы не виделись столько лет,
Эта ночь и бокал вина,
Пополам, до краев, до дна..

----------


## Malina sladkaja

[QUOTE=LenZ;4325711]Положу сюда, пусть лежит )))


Снег блестит искрою...
Рождество, колядки…
Облака с луною
Разыгрались в прятки.

[QUOTE]


Очень милая картинка получается!!! :Ok:

----------


## LenZ

Ты вернулась!!! Как же я тебе рада! Пиши сюда, как дела - e2478@yandex.ru

----------


## LenZ

Когда взрывной метеорит
Несётся с пламенным свеченьем,
Слетают спутники с орбит,
А люди смотрят с изумленьем.

И я была ослеплена
Его мерцаньем многоцветным…
Доступна стала и ясна
Та грань, что виделась запретной.

Не в силах выдержать напор
Волшебных чар, летящих градом,
Была расстреляна в упор
Его прозрачно-синим взглядом.

В своей блистательности смел,
В общении – стратег и тактик,
Он просто мимо пролетел,
Ища светил других галактик…

----------


## LenZ

Кровь в висках отбивает гулко,
Я безвольно ложусь на подушку.
Надоело тряпичной кукле
В неумелых руках быть игрушкой.

Я устала из чаши ночи
Дегустировать жизни напитки.
Кто-то текст за меня бормочет,
Кто-то дёргает молча за нитки.

Истрепался наряд мой яркий,
А улыбка – почти что усмешка.
В сундуке пыльном душно, жарко,
Но на гвоздике хуже, конечно.

В нафталиновой тьме не спится
Средь десятка такого ж народа…
А так хочется в небо птицей
И вдыхать полной грудью свободу…

----------


## LenZ

В обычной кассе, где буфет,
Совсем обычного вокзала,
Я в прошлое своё билет
За деньги без труда достала.

В окне вагонном, как в кино,
Этюды прошлого мелькают,
И солнце, падая на дно,
Зловеще тени удлиняет.

Вот дом, порог, и под ногой
Скрипя, просела половица,
Тяжёлым грузом надо мной,
Нависнув, тишина струится.

Предательство, любовь и боль,
Шутя, со мной играли в прятки,
Я, проиграв со счётом «ноль»,
Сбежать решила без оглядки.

И вот я здесь. В лицо смотрю
Прошедшему. И мне не скрыться.
Но я судьбу благодарю.
Пришла пора простить, проститься…

----------


## LenZ

Жить интересно торопясь,
Плетя интриги, сея страсти,
На полной скорости несясь,
Ты пролетела город счастья.

В ночном прокуренном авто
В объятьях заднего сиденья
Опять не тот, опять не то…
И утро принесёт забвенье.

Дым утончённых сигарет
Смешался с запахом Шанели.
Где счастья твоего секрет?
В ликёре вкуса карамели?

Не оправдала цель игры.
Прозрение, вдруг, ядом брызнет.
Среди блестящей мишуры
В бокале ищешь смысл жизни.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> И вот я здесь. В лицо смотрю
> Прошедшему. И мне не скрыться.
> Но я судьбу благодарю.
> Пришла пора простить, проститься…


 :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## LenZ

Спасибо, Леночка!

----------


## MarinaMi

*LenZ*, Лена, так красиво... Спасибо за стихи. Грусть как, спутница, отчего-то с Вами рядом. Пусть чаще светит солнышко!

----------


## LenZ

*MarinaMi*, Вам спасибо за тёплые слова!

----------


## LenZ

Упавшее небо рассыпало звёзды…
Осколок луны…
Тягучей печали тяжёлые гроздья…
И дни сочтены.

Для счастья не поздно, для «вместе» не рано.
Решать не спеши.
Пусть смятыми чувствами зАткнуты раны
Пробитой души.

Продлим эту пытку. Мучительно-сладко.
Отсрочим итог.
Хоть это не жизнь, это счастье украдкой –
Меж болями вдох.

И снова эмоции в пламя агоний.
Ещё и ещё…
Пока ты неистово сердце в ладони
Сжимаешь моё…

----------


## MOPO

> Для счастья не поздно, для «вместе» не рано.
> Решать не спеши.
> Пусть смятыми чувствами зАткнуты раны
> Пробитой души.


очень проникновенно  ....

----------


## LenZ

Спасибо. Я тебе безумно рада...

----------


## LenZ

Операция без наркоза


В нервной панике скулы сводит,
Обрывается крик. И слёзы.
Понимаю, со мной происходит
Операция без наркоза.

Воспалёнными шаря глазами, 
И, надеясь, что это снится, 
Повторяю одними губами:
«Дайте морфий, хочу забыться».

Сердца стук и обрывки дыханья
Упорядочить зря пытаюсь,
И, желая потери сознанья,
В ожиданьи в комок сжимаюсь.

Предсказуемо, ясно предельно
И любому понять не сложно -
После шока и раны смертельной
Выжить попросту невозможно.

----------


## LenZ

Жизнь с настойчивой неизменностью
Предлагает затёртые роли.
Жалкий принцип второстепенности -
Ненавистный, обидный до боли -

Быть актрисой не первого плана.
Важной стать ежедневно стараться.
Равнодушно взирая с экрана,
Изобилием чувств наполняться,

Рассыпаясь в песок от касанья,
Растворяясь в любви рафинадом,
Распадаясь на грусть и желанье,
Прятать страсть за холодным фасадом.

А так хочется неподдельного
Счастья, чтобы без страха сближаться,
Безрассудного, беспредельного…
И в глазах голубых отражаться…

----------


## LenZ

Мои вздохи, порой, нелегки…
Выражая эмоции честно,
Обнажаю души уголки…
Хоть кому-то ещё интересно?!

Отчего я не сплю по ночам,
В сквозняках одолевших сомнений,
От которых лишь дрожь по плечам
Да ещё переменчивость мнений.

Потеряться в себе, зарыдать,
Хоть и это покой не приносит.
Я давно перестала бы ждать,
Но надеюсь, вдруг, кто-нибудь спросит…

----------


## LenZ

Час вне времени, вне сомнений,
Вне порядков и вне отношений,
За пределами пониманья
И на грани потери сознанья.

Час на счастье и наслажденье,
Без оглядки и без сожаленья,
Без обиды, упрёков, фальши…
И неважно, что будет дальше…

----------


## LenZ

В манере сюрреализма,
Внезапностью жизнь разбавив,
Исчезнуть с радаров жизни,
Свой позывной не оставив.

Стереться с рельефа суши,
С поверхности испариться,
Закономерность разрушив,
От повседневности скрыться.

Застрять в пограничном мире,
Лишённом всех предрассудков,
В едином, сплошном эфире
Без временнЫх промежутков.

Без имени адресата,
Без Родины, без гражданства.
Без признаков. Вне формата.
Вне времени. Вне пространства.

----------


## LenZ

Здравый смысл осыпался щебнем.
Мыслей бешеных шла война.
Поднималась бурлящим гребнем
Чувства вспененного волна.

Затмевала рассудок ярость,
Хладнокровия щит круша,
Подавляя выдержки малость, 
Злом и ненавистью дыша,

Словно градом хлестала больно,
Направляя удары в цель,
Ухмыляясь самодовольно,
Источая отмщенья хмель…

Среди хаоса и смятенья,
Разъедая контроль стальной,
Разбивая остов терпенья,
Ревность правила бал шальной…

----------


## LenZ

Отчаянья волны смывают упрямо
На дно безысходности вязкой и жуткой.
Без сил погружаюсь в глубокую яму.
Меж вдохов нечастых длинней промежутки.

Реальность, в железных объятьях сжимая,
Уставшим глазам запрещает закрыться.
Жестокой статичности сцена немая
Беспамятством нервным мешает забыться.

Соленых потоков горячие капли
Насквозь прожигают и кожу и сердце.
Измотанных нервов веревки ослабли. 
От яви назойливой некуда деться.

И только из памяти вспоротой вспышки
Истерзанный мозг беспристанно кромсают,
Без шанса на жалость и на передышки
К недавним событиям вновь возвращают.

Где в дерзком полете любви, сладострастья
Мечтала до атомов в нем раствориться...
Но, падая, вновь разбиваюсь на части,
Поняв, осознав - это не повторится...

----------


## PAN

:Yes4: ...

----------


## LenZ

Паша, спасибо!

----------


## LenZ

*Несуразный декабрь*

Опять плюс два. 
И под ногами слякоть.
И серый снег по-жалкому смешон.
Бреду едва,
Мешая грязи мякоть,
Поглубже нахлобучив капюшон.

Сезонный сплин
Навязчиво-заразный
Не отступает. В небе мельтешит
Вороний клин…
Декабрь несуразный
Права качать не очень-то спешит.

Я жду зимы,
Чтоб, заморозив чувства.
Восполнить позитива дефицит.
Иль взять взаймы.
Чтоб снег легко и густо
Присыпал раны, словно стрептоцид.


*Всех с наступающим Новым годом*!

----------


## LenZ

Полночный виски... Он один...
Не виноватый, но виновник -
Примерный муж и семьянин,
По совместительству - любовник.

Ещё сознанье бередит
И мысль о ней, и запах тела.
Но так, как прежде, не болит,
Не ноет в подреберье слева.

Вернулись сдержанность, покой.
В порядке самообладанье.
Он не махнёт на всё рукой
Ради безумного желанья.

От взгляда не вскипает кровь,
А в разговоре фразы жёстче.
Ведь это вовсе не любовь.
И для него так даже проще

Быть независимым, ничьим.
Прикончив виски и сомненья,
Погасит свет. А вместе с ним
Очередные отношенья.

----------


## LenZ

Грустное 8 марта

Вечеринка. Улыбки, внимание женщин...
Я почти невзначай твоих пальцев касаюсь.
И, хотя, мы общаться теперь стали меньше,
Предлагаю - пойдем. А в ответ - я останусь.

Ухожу, ощущая, как сердце разбилось.
Смску диктует восставшая гордость:
"То была не любовь, извини, я ошиблась".
Сердце бьется - обман! Ну какая же подлость!

И, до боли сжимая колючие розы,
Твой подарок по случаю праздника в марте,
Учащенно глотаю соленые слезы,
Игнорируя боль в горделивом азарте.

Только слабость в реале сильнее гораздо,
Под пальто пробирается мерзкою стужей.
Не молчи! Ты же знаешь, что это не правда!
Я люблю тебя, слышишь?! Ты очень мне нужен!

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_сложно найти слова о написанных Вами, Леночка, стихах - искренне-откровенных, 
звенящих как натянутые струны.... 
и пройти равнодушно не получится - очень ёмко и осязаемо...
Счастья Вам!!!_

----------


## LenZ

Мария, спасибо большое за теплые слова! И за то, что читаете.

----------


## LenZ

Под утро… Кофе, шоколад.
И час за часом вереницей.
Очередной бессонный взят.
Сегодня ей совсем не спится.

На сердце он оставил след
Глубокий и неизгладимый.
И то, что было, спору нет,
Прекрасно, НО НЕПОВТОРИМО.

Уже не навзничь, не навзрыд,
Уже не на разрыв аорты.
Шершавым ластиком обид
Эмоций острота потёрта.

Но всё ещё покоя нет,
И слева острой болью режет,
Что не уснуть. Уж утра свет
В открытой форточке забрежжет.

Но, равнодушный вид приняв,
Она при встрече будет жёстче,
Волнение и дрожь уняв.
И для неё так будет проще

Быть независимой, ничьей.
Допив и кофе и сомненья,
Закроет форточку. А с ней
Ей дорогие отношенья.

----------


## LenZ

С тобой у пропасти, смеясь,
Играла я неосторожно.
Вдруг, оступившись, сорвалась.
Ты подхватил меня надёжно.

Два сердца, чувствуя испуг,
Захлёбывались от волненья.
Но каждый следующий стук
Ослабевал рукосплетенье.

Глаза в глаза. И по спине
Холодный пот прокрался струйкой.
И в наступившей тишине
Мы всё же разомкнули руки.

Падение. Неважно всё.
А чувства искренни, без фальши.
И я с тобой пока ещё,
Но от меня ты дальше, дальше.

Хотя, мы чувств не берегли,
Нам расставаться очень трудно.
А до безжалостной земли
Остались краткие секунды…

----------


## Vik777

Привет! Хорошие стихи.

----------


## LenZ

*Vik777*, спасибо!

----------


## PAN

> Под утро… Кофе, шоколад.


 :Ok: ...

----------


## LenZ

Паша, спасибо!

----------


## MOPO

> Грустное 8 марта
> 
> Вечеринка. Улыбки, внимание женщин...
> Я почти невзначай твоих пальцев касаюсь.
> И, хотя, мы общаться теперь стали меньше,
> Предлагаю - пойдем. А в ответ - я останусь.
> 
> Ухожу, ощущая, как сердце разбилось.
> Смску диктует восставшая гордость:
> ...


Это очень Сильно!!!!

----------


## LenZ

Олег, спасибо. Я так тебе рада!!!

----------


## MOPO

А где стихи? ))))

----------


## LenZ

Я тебе рада )) постараюсь выдать что-нибудь ))

----------


## LenZ

В дебрях души, в уголке равнодушья,
Где милосердия так не хватает,
В ранах, от кровопотерь и удушья,
В муках любовь, ослабев, умирает.

Редких агоний тяжелые спазмы,
Разума вспышки в сознании мутном,
Бред монологов пустых, несуразных,
Всё реже и тише с каждой минутой.

Точка. Врачи констатируют скупо
Смерть. И отсутствие признаков жизни.
Пульс нитевидный – ни всплеска, ни стука.
В тёмных зрачках замерла укоризна.

Реаниматоры, сдавшись заранье,
Взгляд не решаясь поднять виноватый,
Просто молчат, затаивши дыханье,
Комкая нервно отчаянья вату.

- - -

Сутками позже в глухой морозилке,
В морге пустом, тишину разрывая,
Сердцебиением робким, но пылким
Миру объявит, что снова живая.

Пьяный дежурный, не верящий в чудо,
Дверь отворит, извлекая на волю,
Примет в объятья и верен ей будет,
Лаской излечит от страха и боли.

- - -

Миг уникальный – любви воскрешенье,
Непревзойденный по чувствам и силе.
Стал этот миг для кого-то спасеньем.
Жаль, не для нас… Мы его упустили…

----------


## MOPO

Очень сильные образы!!!!!!!

----------


## LenZ

Спасибо, Олег!

----------


## LenZ

А я не та, с кем мог бы ты
Любви до одури напиться,
Не тот размер, не те черты,
И далеко уже за тридцать.

Плюс, без намека на гламур,
Без качеств утонченной стервы,
Без пофигизма милых дур,
Умения сыграть на нервах.

Но с навыком смотреть в себя,
Зациклившись на чувстве долга,
На всем таком, что у тебя
Зовется кратко "вынос мозга".

Так я в коллекции твоей,
Оригинальной, колоритной,
Среди сверкающих камней
Останусь камушком гранитным.

----------


## PAN

:Yes4: ...

----------


## LenZ

Паша, рада тебе )

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Здравствуй солнышко!

Давно не была я тут... 
Смотрю, а ты всё грустишь... :( 


Стирает время всё что было, 
Но как поверить , что и я
Смогу забыть, как я любила!
Я плачу, слёзы не тая....

Болею... Я тобой болею...
Горю, сгораю без огня и...
Тлею... уголёчком тлею.
Прошу судбу:"Спаси меня!"

Проснусь однажды ранним утром
Восход ко мне ворвётся в душу
Жизнь скажет холодно и мудро:
"Вот видешь, Он уже не нужен."

Давай лучше о счастье?...
Пиши о нём, оно тебя обязательно услышит и придёт именно таким, каким ты его позовёшь!

Просто желаю... от всей души!!!

----------


## LenZ

Леночка, здравствуй! Спасибо тебе за добрые пожелания и за то, что нашла время и заглянула! И за твое стихотворение! Я по ним скучаю... Не волнуйся, у меня все хорошо )) Надеюсь, что и у тебя тоже  :Tender:

----------


## LenZ

> Давай лучше о счастье?...


Ну что ж, это можно ))

Лежу в траве, под ветром зыбкой,
На солнцем залитом лугу
И его искренней улыбкой
Налюбоваться не могу.

А он такой родной и близкий.
И столько нежности в глазах…
И я смотрю, как солнца блики
В его играют волосах.

Я наслаждаюсь этим чувством,
Возможным только лишь к нему,
Объемлющим, без всякой грусти –
Любовью к сыну своему.

----------


## LenZ

До дрожи в коленках
Пронзает отчаянье, душит голод.
Припёртая к стенке,
Лопатками чувствую камня холод.

И не отвертеться.
Предательски быстро слабеют руки.
Мне некуда деться.
Придавлена грузом долгой разлуки.

Я поймана в сети.
Ничтожно мизерны шансы на бегство.
И будто бы плетью
Удары слева. Не найдено средство

От взгляда-рентгена –
Сканирует тщательно атом каждый,
И гонит по венам
Бурлящую кровь. И панику с жаждой.

Так хочется сдаться,
Сломаться, забыть, получить отсрочку…
Но надо собраться
И вспомнить – меня ты не любишь. Точка.

----------


## ualer

Разрешите? Тебе одной.

Ты как звезда, упавшая с небес
Тебя в ладонях, бережно сжимаю
Я этот миг, как радостную весть
С волненьем ждал, и вот ему внимаю

Ты словно солнце светишь с высоты
Мой путь земной,  повсюду озаряя
И в мире нет другой,  такой как ты
Есть только, ты одна,  моя родная.

Я не дождусь, когда наступит ночь
Чтоб подарить тебе свои признанья
И не могу сдержать и превозмочь
Поток своих безудержных желаний

Тебя люблю, люблю, люблю, люблю
Боготворю, лелею, обожаю
Тобой живу, тебя в душе храню
Весь этот мир, к ногам твоим бросаю

Тебе любимой милой и родной
Я эти строки, нежно посвящаю
Всё до конца хочу пройти с тобой 
И ничего другого не желаю.

----------


## LenZ

*ualer*, конечно, разрешаю! Спасибо, что поделились таким красивым творением. Если честно, напомнило великого Шекспира. Очень красиво и возвышенно.

----------


## LenZ

Ушедшей юности озноб,
Надежд увядших укоризна -
Ты для меня. И я не вброд,
А вплавь, взахлеб с тобой по жизни.

Смотрю, как время серебрит
Твои виски едва заметно.
Судьбы продуманный гамбит
Мы разгадать пытались тщетно.

Разбились МЫ на Я и ТЫ
В непониманьи леденящем.
А между тем, твои черты
Я в сыне нахожу все чаще.

Хоть счастья не спросить взаймы,
Но я, наверное, не в праве,
Не взяв в расчет былого МЫ,
Менять коней на переправе.

----------

MOPO (06.11.2017)

----------


## PAN

:Yes4: ...

----------


## ualer

Люблю писать для женщин.И женщин тоже люблю!

Колыбельная.

Над рекой опускается ночь, сонной дымкой хранимая
Свет далёких лучей, засыпает в ветвях тополей
Я тебя обниму и скажу: «Доброй ночи, любимая!»
Пусть заботливый ангел коснётся головки твоей

Пусть приснятся тебе быстрокрылые, белые лебеди
На бескрайнем просторе в далёкой небесной  дали
Пусть летят эти птицы и вместе с тобою по небу мы
Унесёмся подальше от мрака печальной земли.

А ещё пусть приснится поляна цветами расшитая
Голубые просторы манящей морской синевы
И аллея в саду желтизною,  осенней укрытая
И безбрежная даль полудрёмных полей снеговых 

Над землёй расплескалась заря ярким светом гонимая
Свет далёких лучей, рассыпает на грудь тополей
Я тебя обниму и скажу: «С добрым утром, любимая!»
Пусть не будет печали в судьбе ни твоей, ни моей.


Пусть несут нас с тобой быстрокрылые, белые лебеди
По бескрайним просторам  в далёкой небесной  дали
Пусть летят эти птицы и вместе с тобою по небу мы
Унесёмся подальше от мрака печальной земли.

С/У Валерий. :Grin:

----------

MOPO (23.01.2018)

----------


## MarinaMi

> Так я в коллекции твоей,
> Оригинальной, колоритной,
> Среди сверкающих камней
> Останусь камушком гранитным.


Пронзительно и искренне.
Какие хорошие у Вас стихи.
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## LenZ

*ualer*, спасибо. очень красиво!

----------


## LenZ

*MarinaMi*, Мариночка, спасибо большое! Очень приятно! Заглядывайте иногда )

----------


## LenZ

Всем сильным женщинам посвящается...


Жизнь не балует вовсе и счастьем не блещет.
Навалилась усталость. Почти что без сил.
Ты из рода редчайших атлантов-женщин –
На плечах держишь небо и кучу светил.

И с уменьем, которое многим лишь снится,
Упорядочить хаос, который постыл,
Так изящно и ловко, с достоинством львицы,
Жанглируешь в небе целой кучей светил.

Заурядные женщины смотрят с досадой,
А мужчины с восторгом. И кто-то спросил:
«Сколько мужества, стойкости, выдержки надо
На плечах держать небо и кучу светил?!»

У тебя в голове и в квартире – порядок.
На столе вкусный ужин ещё не остыл.
Состоишь из тепла, обаянья, загадок...
И ещё держишь небо и кучу светил…

----------

bratsk65 (30.01.2020), MOPO (23.01.2018)

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Хоть счастья не спросить взаймы,
> Но я, наверное, не в праве,
> Не взяв в расчет былого МЫ,
> Менять коней на переправе.


Слов нет! Жизненно, близко!

А "Всем сильным женщинам посвящается..." вообще не знаю что сказать!

Разве что спасибо!

Давненько не была я тут. Затишье ...

С наступающими !
Даст Бог всё будет лучше, чем вчера.
Всего доброго:)

----------

MOPO (23.01.2018)

----------


## LenZ

Леночка, спасибо за теплые слова и за то, что не забываешь! Рада, что пришлось к душе. И всегда пожалуйста!
С Новым годом и Рождеством!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Вот, заглянула в гости... 
Огонёк горит по прежнему , а дома никого .
Тепла и радости...и до встречи :)

----------


## LenZ

Леночка, привет! Спасибо! И я вот заглянула... Проблемы, заботы затянули...

Все, как всегда - семья, дела,
Дней уходящих вереницы.
Все, как всегда. И до бела
Оттерты памяти страницы.

И я - такая, как была -
Я выходным, как прежде, рада.
Все, как всегда - семья, дела.
И жизнь опять под грифом "надо".

Семейный ужин и кино...
И запах кофе утром будит...
Все, как всегда. И лишь одно
Не так. И так уже не будет.

----------

MOPO (06.11.2017)

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Все, как всегда. И лишь одно
> Не так. И так уже не будет.


Здравствуй, солнышко!
Кажется столько времени прошло...
а читаю твои строки...как будто было всё вчера.
Пусть будет все хорошо... хоть как!

 :Yes4:   :Tender:

----------

MOPO (06.11.2017)

----------


## LenZ

Леночка, здравствуй! Да, время летит... И не пишется, порой. Но вот что-то нацарапала. Не судите строго. Кризис...

Когда судьба, затеяв битву,
Ударить хочет побольней,
Я повторяю, как молитву,
Шепчу я: «Будь меня сильней».

И, собирая силу воли,
Скручу в бараний рог, в дугу,.
Хотя, один не воин в поле,
Я все сумею, все смогу.

Поглубже затолкав обиду,
(С  годами стала я мудрей),
Что больно, не подам и виду,
Скажу лишь: «Будь меня сильней».

Но огляжусь вокруг и ясно –
Меж нами, как всегда, стена.
Ты снова будешь безучастным.
И я одна. Опять одна.

Потом, пораспихав проблемы,
Плеснув чайку погорячей,
Я помяну по старой схеме
Возможность быть тебя слабей.

----------

MOPO (06.11.2017)

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Солнышко... как знакомо... Только вот

Когда то я судьбу свою спросила:
Скажи мне, где она, моя любовь?
И жизнь меня ответами сразила
Хлестая душу до безумья, в кровь!

И я кричала: Дай же Бог мне силы,
Сражаться до победного конца!
И душенька все больше в боли стыла...
И слезы смыли радости с лица...

Я так устала в повседневных битвах
Молить надежду:" Ну еще чуть чуть..."
Пока не поняла... в застенках быта
Себя легко  забыть и обмануть

Все будет...может...-
Может и не будет!
Все скоро встанет...-
...заняты места!
И я решила: что же, будь что будет!
Теперь равно, мне падать ли , летать...

Я отпустила первою надежду
И больше не пошла на этот бой.
И ...как то позже... (пусть тебя утешит)
Нашла я... мою робкую любовь.

Пути свои мы выбираем сами.
А быт идет привычными путями...
И если есть еще желанье жить
То нужно все, что давит, отпустить...

Обнимаю... От души , света и счастья тебе!

----------

MOPO (23.01.2018), Лев (11.11.2017)

----------


## malaya0407

Провела замечательный вечер с вашими стихамивашимистихами! Спасибо! Не могу уйти не поделившись своим, можно?))
Что в одиночестве моем?
Увядших листьев цвет.
С деревьев падая, 
Они летят под ноги...
Недавно радовали глаз
И вот...в итоге...
Что в одиночестве моем?
От кофе горечь...
И сердце бьется где-то в горле,
И новый день...
И снова смысла нет в нем...
Что в одиночестве моем?
Мне звук его знаком-
То дождь на крыше, 
Чужих шагов гул, 
Но твоих не слышно...
Что в одиночестве моем?
Поднять из памяти забытое когда-то
Смахнуть с ресниц слезу...
Разбавить боль стихом...

----------

MOPO (23.01.2018)

----------


## LenZ

> Обнимаю... От души , света и счастья тебе!


Спасибо тебе, моя хорошая! Всегда рада тебе!

----------


## LenZ

*malaya0407*, и вам спасибо за теплые слова! Пусть все будет хорошо!

----------

malaya0407 (29.01.2018)

----------


## malaya0407

спасибо))) все обязательно будет)))

----------


## LenZ

Сдаю свой меч и боевые латы
В металлолом. На выброс. Без возврата. 
Ведь леди-рыцарь более не в моде.
Да и вообще, их нынче нет в природе.

Я буду красить ногти и ресницы.
И в соц сетях вести свою страницу.
О шмотках, мужиках, в карьере росте.
Поярче селфи, помоднее посты.

Любовь за деньги или за брильянты,
А в ухажёрах сплошь крутые франты.
И непременно новый каждой ночью.
Ведь сердце - просто мускул. Это точно.

Беспечно жить и попусту смеяться...
Оставлю латы, может, пригодятся...

----------


## LenZ

Не упрекай, что я финал
Предвижу с самого начала.
О неизбежном ты молчал, 
А я, увы, не промолчала.

Все будет так, как и должно -
Семейных будней вереницы.
Но, словно кадры из кино,
Фрагменты встреч нам будут сниться.

Гадая, как могло бы быть,
Свои залечивая раны,
Я буду плакать и грустить...
Но ни о чем жалеть не стану.

----------

Дарья Котова (17.03.2018)

----------


## Дарья Котова

*LenZ*, Замечательные стихи. Читаю и наслаждаюсь Вашим творчеством. Спасибо! :flower:

----------


## LenZ

*Дарья Котова*, Вам спасибо за тёплые слова!

----------

Malina sladkaja (09.07.2019)

----------


## LenZ

Я под водою. Посмотри, тону.
Изящно, медленно иду ко дну.
Всплывать наверх не хочется ничуть.
Мне так легко и сладостно тонуть.

Разбить действительность и сжечь мосты -
Все нереально. Лишь реален ты -
И на обломках прошлого, в тиши
Быть отражением твоей души.

Пусть время вытечет из берегов,
Размыв границы истины и снов,
Ты все, что было прежде, позабудь.
Я увлеку тебя со мной тонуть.

----------

Malina sladkaja (09.07.2019)

----------


## LenZ

Мой телефон давно молчит.
Ни слова.
Я без тебя опять навзрыд.
И снова

Стираю мокрым рукавом
Слёз сОли.
Ведь без тебя я на излом.
До боли.

Ведь без тебя я наотрез -
Отказом.
Потерян к жизни интерес
Так разом.

Натянет нервов тетиву
Разлука.
Ведь без тебя я не живу.
Лишь мУка.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Неразделенный мир любви.
Ведь цел он. В каждом.
Лишь болью душу не трави,
Чтобы однажды
К тебе ворвалось счастье в дом...
А может просто...
Зашло на чай... и поняло
Что ты, как воздух!

Солнышко, не грусти... Отпусти.
Обнимаю

----------


## LenZ

Спасибо, моя хорошая! Рада тебе всегда!

----------

Malina sladkaja (09.07.2019)

----------


## LenZ

Воспоминания кроша,
Твой образ проступает фреской,
Слегка зажившая душа
На части вновь с надрывным треском.

Среди звенящей пустоты
Я, опускаясь на колени,
Стираю яркие черты
И чувства комкаю в смятеньи.

Срывая сдержанность с петель,
Впускаю сквозняки сомнений
И подозрительности хмель,
И ветры страха и волнений.

Опять не верю ничему,
Но всё ж доверие на пробу -
К тебе взываю одному:
Исправить можешь? Что ж, попробуй...

----------

Malina sladkaja (09.07.2019)

----------


## LenZ

Сутки без тебя. Ломка.
Мысли не собрать. Лишь обломки.
Дефицит тебя. Тяжко.
Может, закурить? Хоть затяжку.

Воздух по глоткам. Душно. 
Тычусь в телефон малодушно.
Дефицит тебя. Жажда.
Дрожью по плечам не однажды.

Без тебя тоска. Голод.
Разум истощен и расколот.
Выдохнуть. Забыть. На минутку.
Пережить еще одни сутки.

----------

Лев (29.09.2018)

----------


## LenZ

Реанимация
Рот в рот
И не до Гиппократа.
Здесь эксгумация.
Не в счёт.
Не надо клятвы.

Из-под обломков бытовых
И груды боли
Извлёк почти из неживых
Без чувств, без воли.

Касанья страстные
Подряд
Пронзают током.
Взрывоопасно. И
Разряд
Электрошоком.

И отступает забытьё.
Долой сомненья.
Ты слышишь вновь и вновь моё
Сердцебиенье.

----------


## LenZ

Реанимация. Рот в рот.
И не до Гиппократа.
Здесь эксгумация.
Не в счёт.
Не надо клятвы.

Из-под обломков бытовых
И груды боли
Извлёк почти из неживых
Без чувств, без воли.

Касанья страстные
Подряд
Пронзают током.
Взрывоопасно. И
Разряд
Электрошоком.

И отступает забытьё.
Долой сомненья!
Ты слышишь вновь и вновь моё
Сердцебиенье.

----------

Malina sladkaja (09.07.2019), PAN (09.07.2019)

----------


## Malina sladkaja

WOW!!! ...вот это взрыв!
Обожаю!!!
Спасибо, солнышко!
ЛюТя  :Tatice 04:  :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## LenZ

Рада тебе! Спасибо, что не забываешь!

----------

Malina sladkaja (10.07.2019)

----------


## LenZ

Когда от дел, забот поник, 
И некуда от скуки деться,
Ты мысленно вернись на миг
В мир радости и счастья - в детство.

Где с мамой за руку идёшь
Из школы тропкою знакомой,
Где тёплый, моросящий дождь
Сменяет радуга над домом.

Где беззаботный, чудный смех
Звучит заливисто и звонко!
Где от бесчисленных потех
Коленки светятся зеленкой.

Где добрый Дедушка Мороз -
Переодетый наспех папа.
Где клоуны смешат до слез
И зайцев достают из шляпы.

Где каруселью кружит мир,
Забавы, догонялки, прятки,
Аттракционы, игры, тир,
Песок, качели на площадке.

Мечты - как полетишь на Марс,
И как найдёшь от рака средство,
Открыты все пути в тот час.
И этим так прекрасно детство.

И пусть летят нещадно дни,
Мы дети - это справедливо -
Пока о детстве помним мы,
И наши родители живы.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> ...
> Ты мысленно вернись на миг
> В мир радости и счастья - в детство...


Какое близкое и тёплое!
Спасибо :)

----------


## LenZ

:Oj:  Леночка!

----------


## LenZ

Мы снова на войне.
И каждый правый.
Жестокие вдвойне
И ждущие расправы

Вновь выстрелом укор.
В разгаре свара.
Выносим приговор.
Вздымаются пожары.

Вдруг время взорвалось.
Накал остужен.
Внутри оборвалось
Всё то, что было нужным.

Привычное «прости».
Стоим у края.
Привычка - вновь спасти.
Но я уже другая.

Ты силишься понять,
Достав до днища,
Но без толку искать
Живых не пепелище.

Кругом ещё бедлам,
Но хватит спорить.
Любви и счастья храм
Нам снова не построить.

----------

Malina sladkaja (02.09.2019)

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Прочувствовано, пережито...  :Tu:  
И, слава!...  :Ok: 
Оставляю своё, тобой навеянное....

Как знакома мне эта буря!:
"...Нет спасения! Мир разрушен!
И свистели слова, как пули,
И врезались в живую душу!

Бой стихий! Без суда и правил.
На изнанку себя,- до рвоты!
И казалось, что нами правил
Безымянный, бездушный кто-то.

Оглушенная, в мертвой схватке
Прикрывала собой надежду, 
Ту, что билась в немом припадке
И иссякла... Под дикий скрежет

СтАли нервов, камней терпенья, 
Те, что рвались и рвали в клочья!"
В этом месиве жизни целость,-
Если боль души кровоточит.

Пыль уляжется. Дым развеет.
Жизнь затянется свежим шрамом.
Горизонт опять посветлеет. 
Может время нам 
жить
вне драммы?...

Когда нибудь нам будет ясен смысл этих испытаний!  :Meeting: 
Всего тебе доброго, солнышко!  :flower:

----------


## LenZ

Спасибо тебе, моя хорошая... нет слов... очень близко....

----------


## LenZ

Я всё в том же строю,
На указанном месте, 
В бестолковой, нелепой, пустой беготне
Я опять постою 
Хоть недолго в подъезде
Прислонившись к холодной, бездушной стене.
Позабыв, что хочу
Разорвать вереницы
Этих дней, что похожи один на другой
Я опять промолчу,
Опуская ресницы,
До краев наполняясь глухою тоской.
И хоть шансы к нулю
Сведены несомненно,
И судьба против нас непреклонно тверда,
Напишу «я люблю»
Просто и откровенно,
Осознав в сотый раз - ты во мне навсегда.

----------

Malina sladkaja (20.12.2019), Валерьевна (14.10.2019)

----------


## Malina sladkaja

:Tender:  :Ok: 
Как говорят - выстрадано!
Верю глубине...
И верю в ВЫСОТУ!
От души, всего доброго!

----------


## LenZ

Спасибо, моя хорошая!

----------

